# UebiMiau und MX



## Andre (15. Apr. 2008)

Hallo

ich bekomme die Email einfach nicht gebacken:
Ich habe UebiMiau per Update installiert, und als admin den maildir angehackt.
Bei einem neuen Web klicke ich den MX an und erhalte in der DNS unter Records unter MX Mailserver " hostname.domain.com" ohne host eintrag.
In der /etc/mailname ist hostname.domain.com schon eingetragen (standartmässig).

Nun gebe ich einen neuen A Record als mail.dieseite.com an mit der gleichen IP wie www (externe IP)

Rufe ich unter Tools webmail auf und gebe die user&mail daten (administrator ist angehackt) ein kommt:

Login Fehler: Du kannst im Augenblick nicht einloggen, da die Verbindung zu Deinem Email-Provider gestört ist.

Bitte versuche es in ein paar Minuten noch einmal.

Was mache ich hier falsch!

log:
Apr 15 19:42:49 www courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Apr 15 19:42:49 www courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]

Gruss


----------



## Till (15. Apr. 2008)

MX Records und DNS Records haben mit dem UebiMiau Login nichts zu tun. Dem pop3 login ist erstmal komplett egal, ob es eine Domain gibt oder nicht.

Um Dich bei UebiMiua einloggen zu können, musst Du die Emailadresse eines Users angeben, den Du vorher auf dem Email & User tab der Webseite angelegt hast, sowie sein Passwort.


----------



## Andre (16. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till

OH, ist das peinlich, man sollte eben die email und nicht den usernamen eingeben!

Darf ich fragen wo ich pop3 und smtp einstellen muss.

z.b. pop.meinedomain.com
smtp.meinedomain.com

Was für systeme sind den geladen mit dem Debian howto, dann könnte ich mich schlau machen.

```
Ein POP3/IMAP daemon der entweder das traditionelle Unix-Mailbox Format (z.B. gnu-pop3d, qpopper, ipop3d, popa3d or vm-pop3d) oder das Maildir Format (z.B. Courier-Imap) unterstützt
```
also z.b. UebiMail, Maildir - Courier-Imap.

Hast du hier ein paar stichwort was miteinander denn so gut läuft und machbar ist.

Gruss


----------



## Till (17. Apr. 2008)

> Darf ich fragen wo ich pop3 und smtp einstellen muss.


Du meinst in einem normalen Email Client wie Outlook? Da kannst Du als smtp und pop3 server die IP DEines Servers oder eine beliebige Domain nahmen, die auf Deinen Server veweist.

Wenn Du pop.meinedomain.com und smtp.meinedomain.com nehmen möchtest, dann musst Du DNS A-Records für diese beiden subdomains einrichten.



> Was für systeme sind den geladen mit dem Debian howto, dann könnte ich mich schlau machen.


Maildir. Es läuft bereits ein pop3, pop3s, imap und imaps daemon (courier).


----------

